# AAW Symposium in Hartford



## holmqer (Jun 10, 2010)

How many folks are going to the American Association of Woodturners Annual Symposium in Hartford, June 18 through June 20?

http://www.woodturner.org/sym/sym2010/

If you want to see some amazing turnings, check out the links for Maple Medley, Teapots and EOG Auction.

I will be there, anyone else?


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 10, 2010)

I will be attending and look forward to the penturning panel discussion. Hope there is something on pr casting.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## holmqer (Jun 11, 2010)

scotian12 said:


> I will be attending and look forward to the penturning panel discussion. Hope there is something on pr casting.   Darrell Eisner



I didn't notice the Penturning Panel Discussion on Friday night! Thanks for pointing that out! 

When are you arriving in Hartford? I work across the street from the airport, and live only a few miles from the CT Convention Center. I will be doing so setup stuff on Wednesday, and have to pop in for a few mins on Thursday for Volunteer registration (I am working one rotation of the Youth Turning Seminar and am a Demonstrators Assistant in two rotations.)

If the timing works out, maybe IAP folks can get together Thursday evening for dinner and maybe a shop visit.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 11, 2010)

I will be getting there Friday morning and staying until Sunday.  Being two hours away, I figured leaving early Friday was worth saving the cost of another night's hotel stay.

How can I not drop in to the Pen Turning discussion for a bit?  : )

Hertzog gave a PowerPoint presentation at our Totally Turning symposium back in March that included many pictures of pens that would inspire any pen maker.  I wonder if he will do that presentation (or a variation of) again?


----------



## holmqer (Jun 11, 2010)

Kurt gave a presentation at the Central CT Woodturners last year and it was great. He brought a whole bunch of Gisi pens and all sorts of other amazing pens and other turnings.


----------



## LEAP (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm hoping to get there for Saturday, work has been crazy so I could not plan on attending the whole thing. If things work out Ill head down Friday but wont know for a few days.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone else going to the symposium?


----------



## holmqer (Jun 13, 2010)

Well either there are not many of us going, or none of them are reading the Casual Conversation area. Maybe we can hit a local pub for dinner Friday night before the Penturning panel discussion


----------



## khertzog (Jun 13, 2010)

Folks,

For those interested, a new AAW chapter has been formed for the penturning community. The chapters name is "Principally Pens" and it will be a virtual chapter. The membership can be from around the world. It is open to penturners who are American Association of Woodturners members.

The current officers are:
Kurt Hertzog - President
Dick Sing - Vice President
Russ Fairfield - Secretary
Ken Nelsen - Treasurer

There will be a membership kickoff at the upcoming AAW Symposium in Hartford at the Special Interest Night for Penturning on Friday night. If you are interested, please plan on attending. For those interested in joining the chapter who won't be attending the Symposium, details on joining will follow shortly.

Best,
Kurt


----------



## stolicky (Jun 14, 2010)

Kurt, I am interested.  Let me know if I can help with anything; both before, or after the symposium.


Eric, I am staying at the Residence Inn, ~15 minute walk away as best as I can tell, and it is attached to a micro brew.  Sounds good to me.


Pub link: http://www.citysteambrewerycafe.com/


----------



## holmqer (Jun 14, 2010)

City Steam is nice, but I was thinking maybe Arch Street Tavern across the street from the convention center. That way we won't be rushed to get back to the Panel Discussion.

http://www.archstreettavern.com/

What do you think?


----------



## stolicky (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds good to me.  I have never been to Hartford, and I see you are not far from there.  I just know City Steam was next door to where I am staying.  We should set a time and see if any others want to meet up.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 14, 2010)

I know some folks from Central CT Woodturners are going to Arch Street at 6:00


----------



## stolicky (Jun 15, 2010)

6 is fine.  That will give me a chance to go and check in before hand.  I may actually recognize some of the people from the Central CT Woodturners group.

Any other IAP interested (bump).


----------



## holmqer (Jun 15, 2010)

Ran into Binh Pho and some of the other AAW executive committee while returning a couple of his pieces that he had shipped to the Symposium. Jerry Sambrook and I were storing the exhibits that had been shipped to the Symposium and we have cleared it out of our houses.


----------



## greggas (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm heading down Thursday.  Any tips on the best place to watch Celtics game 7 ?


----------



## Toni (Jun 16, 2010)

I will be there sorta....keep your eyes open for a collaboration with a woodturner and myself. Enjoy the Symposium!!


----------



## holmqer (Jun 16, 2010)

Toni said:


> I will be there sorta....keep your eyes open for a collaboration with a woodturner and myself. Enjoy the Symposium!!



I'll keep my eyes open, I suspect I'll spot your work without even reading the description!


----------



## holmqer (Jun 16, 2010)

Was down at the Symposium making final delivery of all turnings received to date. Some pieces are missing somewhere in the wilds of shipping companies. 

One amazing delicate piece did not survive the trip, it is in many pieces.

A couple pieces suffered repairable damage, Binh Pho is attempting to repair them.

Bumped into a few demonstrators hanging out at the CT Convention Center just relaxing from their trip.

Picked out the 3 pieces that I am going to put in the Instant Gallery.


----------



## Toni (Jun 16, 2010)

Eric~my collaborative work will be arriving with the wood turner I believe Friday.. might want to keep an eye out for them for the "instant Gallery" Like I have any idea what that is..LOL


----------



## holmqer (Jun 16, 2010)

Toni said:


> Eric~my collaborative work will be arriving with the wood turner I believe Friday.. might want to keep an eye out for them for the "instant Gallery" Like I have any idea what that is..LOL



The exhibit is broken up into sections. There are a couple juried sections, Maple Medley, Teapots and maybe Educational Opportunity Grant. Then there is a chapter collaboration section. There is a Youth Turning section for the stuff turned by kids in the youth classes and finally the Instant Gallery. The Instant Gallery is for any AAW member to bring up to 3 pieces to show off to all attendees, there is no theme or pre-judging, just bring what you want to show off.

Jet donated 25 mini lathes and other suppliers donated tools and safety equipment. We will have some big name turners like Beth Ireland and unknowns like me providing one on one mentoring for each child learning to turn. There are a series of 90 minute sessions teaching kids the basics of turning then going through spindle turning, bowl turning, toys, pens and other stuff. The projects the kids make will be displayed in the main exhibit hall in the Youth Turning area.

All kids are entered in a raffle and 25 winners each go home with a free lathe, tools and safety equipment.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 16, 2010)

holmqer said:


> How many folks are going to the American Association of Woodturners Annual Symposium in Hartford, June 18 through June 20?
> 
> http://www.woodturner.org/sym/sym2010/
> 
> ...


 
Eric, Could you keep us posted folks in south. they don't think that there are pople in south that know how to turn. that's way the heck up there in NE USA, that cost a lot to fly to and attend, but i 'd like to get info.s please.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 16, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Eric, Could you keep us posted folks in south. they don't think that there are pople in south that know how to turn. that's way the heck up there in NE USA, that cost a lot to fly to and attend, but i 'd like to get info.s please.



Hmm 2009 was in Albuquerque, and 1997 was in... San Antonio!

2011 will remain up North in St. Paul MN, 2012 out West in San Jose, CA and 2013 back down South in Atlanta, GA.

I'll be taking notes and photos and posting them regularly as events unfold.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 16, 2010)

Toni said:


> I will be there sorta....keep your eyes open for a collaboration with a woodturner and myself. Enjoy the Symposium!!



I was just thinking, you could have been a demonstrator at the Symposium! There is a special room dedicated to other crafts. This year there will be Precious Metal Clay, Gem Cutting, Cake Decorating etc. Basically 4 or 5 90 min demos every day.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 17, 2010)

Swung by the Symposium today to loan my compressor which was immediately claimed by Joey Richardson for her airbrushing / piercing demos.

Turned in three pieces for the Instant Gallery, and one piece to be sold off to raise money for the Connecticut Children's Hospital which is the Return to the Community sale beneficiary.

Barely controlled chaos best describes the place as folks sign in and drop off pieces.

Recognized several of the demonstrators roaming around


----------



## holmqer (Jun 19, 2010)

Started off volunteering at the Youth Turning Program.

Here is a shot of the room with 25 Jet mini lathes and one of Bonnie Klein giving hands on help to a young girl.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 19, 2010)

Went to a demo by Keith Holt who does amazing multi-axis turning. Check out his home made eccentric chuck that he uses to turn faces.

http://kholtartwork.com/


----------



## Toni (Jun 19, 2010)

holmqer said:


> I was just thinking, you could have been a demonstrator at the Symposium! There is a special room dedicated to other crafts. This year there will be Precious Metal Clay, Gem Cutting, Cake Decorating etc. Basically 4 or 5 90 min demos every day.


 
Eric~I know I know....Its been discussed by a few people already especially doing a two part pen demonstration with Katherine Kowalski.  Did you find my colllaborative works?


----------



## holmqer (Jun 19, 2010)

Return to Community

Here are some of the pieces donated to raise funds for the Connecticut Children's Hospital

My donation is the Maple and Padauk box in the second picture. The top is actually a spinning toy top.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 19, 2010)

My pieces in the Instant Gallery


----------



## holmqer (Jun 19, 2010)

Toni said:


> Eric~I know I know....Its been discussed by a few people already especially doing a two part pen demonstration with Katherine Kowalski.  Did you find my colllaborative works?



Darth Toni makes an appearance in the Instant Gallery

Unfortunately my photography kind of sucked on this, struggled to get stuff in focus


----------



## Toni (Jun 19, 2010)

holmqer said:


> Darth Toni makes an appearance in the Instant Gallery
> 
> Unfortunately my photography kind of sucked on this, struggled to get stuff in focus


 
You found me!! what do you think? where you like, "hey I know that work anywhere"?

One is missing....is that a good thing?


----------



## holmqer (Jun 19, 2010)

Toni said:


> You found me!! what do you think? where you like, "hey I know that work anywhere"?
> 
> One is missing....is that a good thing?



All I noticed was the grouping on the black cloth. I did not spot any more. Were there more hooks or a different type of item?

It was great to finally see your work in person, the collaboration looks much better in person than in my photo.


----------



## Toni (Jun 19, 2010)

There was a BEAUTIFUL GREEN HOOK...  I have an amazing photo of the hooks, but was not to show it till after the symposium.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 19, 2010)

Toni said:


> There was a BEAUTIFUL GREEN HOOK...  I have an amazing photo of the hooks, but was not to show it till after the symposium.



I will check tomorrow


----------



## holmqer (Jun 20, 2010)

Ran into Katherine as I was walking out the door to head home.

The reason I never saw the green one is that is sold before I got a chance to see it.


----------



## Toni (Jun 20, 2010)

Eric~thats wonderful!! That must have made Katherine really happy... You must be exhausted from this weekend!!


----------



## holmqer (Jun 20, 2010)

Toni said:


> Eric~thats wonderful!! That must have made Katherine really happy... You must be exhausted from this weekend!!



She seemed pretty excited. I think she was a craft demonstrator as well as a Instant Gallery contributor.

I am exhausted. I've been on the go for days now. After all the great rotations, my brain is full! There are some things I think I will try out.

Therming - Multi axis turning where the center of rotation is outside of the piece

Airbrushing / Piercing - Saw great demonstrations by Michael Allison and Joey Richardson and am now inspired to try this.

Finials and Finial Boxes - Saw two demos with Cindy Drozda and now want to do more of this sort of thing.


----------



## greggas (Jun 20, 2010)

I just returned from Hartford...what a great time, learned a ton and met many great folks..I'm hooked and will have to go every year now.  

Toni...Sorry, I took the green one to scratch my back.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jun 21, 2010)

*AAW symposium*

I, too, just arrived home from a great time at this year's symposium.  Lots of great pieces to look at, in the instant gallery, but was surprised at how few pens (I think only 3 people showed any pens) there was in the instant gallery.  I guess I have my own self to blame as well as I had a peice in the instant gallery but didn't bring any type of stand to display pens.  
The pen panel discussion was informative as Barry, Kurt and Dick are very knowledgable about pen turning.  The only problem I had was that you never really got to meet any of the other people in the room (and there was probably around 50 people in the room) so you didn't get a chance to compare war stories and show off prides and joys.  Maybe this is something that can be changed in the future.  Anyways it was great to catch up with some of the people I knew from the past.  Bob I.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 21, 2010)

Toni, this was the status as of Sunday morning.

It was nice meeting Eric and Bob.  I have to agree with with Bob, there were only three people that put pens in the instant gallery (I was one).  Hopefully there will be more in the future.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 21, 2010)

I took several pictures throughout the symposium.  Most have been uploaded to my flickr account.  I sent all of my pics to the AAW for their use.  Maybe some will get published?

Here is the link to the set from the Symposium:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33681182@N08/sets/72157624303807924/

I just ask that if you use these images for anything that I receive credit.  Please enjoy them.  I was lucky enough to attend this year and am happy to share.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 21, 2010)

Attended a great demo by Michael Allison on Colorful Luminous Finishes

http://www.michaelallison.us/_Home.html

He showed us how me makes these sorts of pieces. Included a shot of his airbrush setup.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 21, 2010)

Attended a pair of demos by Joey Richardson

http://www.joeyrichardson.com/

She took us through the process she uses to make this stuff


----------



## holmqer (Jun 23, 2010)

In the post Symposium discussion with the AAW Board, we learned that the Instant Gallery was one of the largest ever and one piece sold for $50,000!


----------



## stolicky (Jun 24, 2010)

holmqer said:


> In the post Symposium discussion with the AAW Board, we learned that the Instant Gallery was one of the largest ever and one piece sold for $50,000!



Wow.  Do you know which piece?


----------



## holmqer (Jun 24, 2010)

stolicky said:


> Wow.  Do you know which piece?



I believe it was that piece in the back right that looked like a 3' x 3' urn formed from leaves


----------

